# Bunny Names?



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

ok so i officially suck at naming, i HATE reusing names and i feel like i have run out of names, i have quite a few fluffs that still need names, so here we go if any one can help

first up my special babies, both have dental issues and i almost lost the black one due to huge infection in his mouth when he arived at just 6 - 7 weeks old
they need names that mean fate, or lucky or something along those lines
their sister "special one" died at just 3.5 months old due to neurological issues, fitting and screaming in my arms
































the rabbit currently known as "poppy 2" she has dental issues








on the right here









Tasha, really doesnt suit her, needs a new name
on the left








on the right








in middle









Miss pretty bunny, neeeds a special, pretty, or rare name

























the bunny currently known as husbun, was the husbun of little lump who was unfortunately too ill to save

















I can only think of Mouse foe this bunny but not really sure that suits her, she was abandoned when her old owners moved house, unfortunatly the other 2 who came with her (who mum named benjiman and jemima) crossed the bridge last year, we were trying to think of another beatrix potter name for her, but thats pointless now


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

Lovely buns 

I can only think of Serendipity (meaning fate).


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

I would call the black and white ones Ebony and Ivory or the last rabbit I had with blues eyes we called Frankie ( as Frank Sinatra was old blue eyes). My other White rabbit was called Soda. 
I also had a black and White one like yours who we called Minstrel as in the Black and White Minstrels (showing my age).
My caster/ brown rabbits were Wispa and Bisto!!!!


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

I would call the one on the right Bailey as she looks like Bailey's Irish cream. I had Bailey and Bisto which you could call the other pretty bun!


----------



## cgroome (Feb 21, 2011)

We had puppies called (Glimmer of) Hope and (Saving) Grace due to them being the survivors after a long line of sad puppy deaths due to a virus that ripped through my friend's litters (a registered breeder, nothing dodgy, just really horrible luck)

Would they suit the survival bunnies?

Your rabbits are GORGEOUS!


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Gorgeous buns who are very lucky to have you as an owner! Sorry cant really help with names as all my buns have been named after lord of the rings characters...not everyones cup of tea..


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

espoir - french for hope

destin - french for destiny

pavot - french for poppy

Geatana - wierd name 

Hope this was any help


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Try this page for Girls names Baby Girl Names - Page 1

And this for Boys names Baby Boy Names - Page 1

I am useless with girls names! Boys names I love, I have so many that I can think of whenever I have a new boy 

*Heidi*


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

OK...been trying for a while now....am also rubbish at names though lol!

OK for the black and white pair...

*Duane* (meaning "black"...black buck) and *Neva* (meaning "snow" for the doe)

Tasha is the on I had most trouble with...maybe...*Shona* (cos it's pretty)?

(For Poppy)...*Hera* (Greek for "Protectress" cos I know she is feisty)

(For the beautiful fatso) *Citrali* (meaning beautiful lady...can't remember the origin sorry!) or *Tai*

For husbun... *Algernon* (meaning with a moustach  )

and *Kiera* (meaning "dark" for Mouse)

Just to add that I will not be offended at all if you don't have any of them lol!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

the first 2 are both bucks :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Then scrap Neva...I like Frankie then!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I really think your beautiful red silky needs to be called Saffron not only is it a similar colour but its expensive

I was thinking Knight and MJ (after the king  ) for the first 2


----------

